# Imagine yourself



## GaladrielQueen (Oct 16, 2001)

Imagine yourself in the story. Any part of the book is fine.
Which character will you be or wants to be? And what will you do in the book?

(This may be stupid but i'm so curious!  )

Galadriel


----------



## Thorondor (Oct 16, 2001)

I think that most will want to be Gandalf or Aragorn, but I could be wrong!


----------



## Kraas (Oct 16, 2001)

Hmm.......

I think that I would probably be Allatar or Pallando, seeing as how know one knows what they did out there in the East. This way I could find out first-hand! Plus, I would probably have some cool magical powers.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 16, 2001)

I would be Eowyn......


----------



## LOTRF (Oct 16, 2001)

I would like to be an elf........ it dosn't matter wich one


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 16, 2001)

I would like to be one of the Blue Wizards because they journey into the lands of the east, and I would like to know more about those mysterious lands. Also, being a maiar would be cool.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 17, 2001)

Either Legolas or Gimli..


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 17, 2001)

I would be Faramir, or on my evil side Sauron or Melkor himself. Butb being in the abyss for that long would drive me mad.


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 17, 2001)

Actually, hearing the evil side, I might consider a dragon or balrog...


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tulkas _
> *Actually, hearing the evil side, I might consider a dragon or balrog... *



HEhehe, Good one, Goofi 

GQ


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 25, 2001)

Methinks that my name on these boards Doth say it All!!


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 26, 2001)

I'd want to be Eowyn. Even though her life wasn't exactly happy in the beginning, she did end up with a real "happily ever after" life in the end.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 27, 2001)

Why not be Rosie Cotton But it is very nice to see what you all think. If only it could be granted...


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 27, 2001)

I'd want to be Aragorn. Not only would I be the finest and wisest warrior of my day, but I'd also be the knig of the most powerful and noble nation in Middle-earth. Plus, there's the Arwen factor, I'd be . . . having interesting conversations with the second best looking (behind Luthien) of all of the Children of Iluvatar. Yeah, that's what I'd be doing.


----------



## Ness (Nov 8, 2001)

I would be either Legolas, or Gandalf. I would love to see the elve dwellings in the trees, because i think that it would be so cool to live in the trees. And i would be Gandalf because i would love to just play with some of the things/powers he has...of course that could be considered abusing the priviladges.


----------



## Hama (Nov 8, 2001)

I would be Tuor: You get cool armor, you get to meet Ulmo, and then you live in Gondolin for a while, and then you meet Idril (mmmm...) and then you can travel and live forever in the land of bliss (Valinor) as an Elf! That is definitely the life.


----------



## gil-estel (Nov 9, 2001)

i'd be Glorfindel-why cause i wanna not really much else


----------



## Grond (Nov 9, 2001)

I would like to be Faramir. He was probably the most noble human in Middle Earth outside of Aragorn. He had a heart of gold, loved his father and brother, cared deeply for his city and home and willingly stepped aside (as he should have, being the Steward of the King) when one came who had a legitimate claim to the throne. He also got one of the most beautiful and famous women in Middle Earth as a wife and a Princedom in Ithilien to boot. (And remember, he refused the ring and showed his true colors to Samwise.)


----------



## Telchar (Nov 11, 2001)

*Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Legolas*

Fingolfin did not hew of Morgoths foot..


----------



## Telchar (Nov 11, 2001)

Yes, but later, it the "War of wrath" it is said that both his feets was hewn off, and that would be difficult if his already lost one.. Can't make a quote because i don't have my english edition of the silmarillion here. But it's on page 256 in my norwegian edition so it's got to be somewhere around that page in the english edition too..


----------



## Hama (Nov 11, 2001)

I sort of interpreted the result of the fight between Melkor and Fingolfin as having the latter badly wound Melkor in the foot. I believe in Tolkien's jargon, that hew is roughly equivalent to strike. And as a result of this, Morgoth got a limp, basically. He also does not say "hewed off" which would indicate that Morgoth's foot was physically seperated from the rest of his body. By the way, have any of you guys seen the artwork which represents this struggle. Both John Howe and either Alan Lee or Ted Nasmith have great work of this scene. Check it out.


----------



## Telchar (Nov 12, 2001)

I've seen the artwork.. Like the picture where you see Morgoth in his full hight.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 12, 2001)

Who would I want to be? Hm....I must think about that one! I think that I would want to be Eowyn, not because she marries Faramir, but because she is so tough! She killed the Witchking, thereby helping to turn the tide against the Orcs.

(My other choice would be Xena, but she isn't in LOTR... )


----------



## Gilraen (Nov 19, 2001)

I would be Galadriel to weild Nenya, and be queen of Laurelindorenan and I would take the One Ring when the ring-bearer offered it to me. What a story that would make!


----------



## Grond (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes Gilraen, you would then become the most beautiful, powerful and evil woman in the history of Middle Earth. You'd end up being Middle Earth's chief emissary of my boss man, Melkor. Wouldn't that be special!! Ouch!!!


----------



## Gilraen (Nov 20, 2001)

Grond! You speak of that which is "beyond the reach of your thought, and only little wit can excuse you"  

i.e. I intend to be more bloated with my own power than Ungoliant ever was, and she gave Melkor a good run for his money


----------



## Grond (Nov 21, 2001)

Hey Gil.... If you're going to be whooping up on my big man Melkor..... should you, by chance, beat him... er er uh could I be your weapon of choice??? Maybe? Huh? Could I? Huh?


----------



## Gilraen (Nov 21, 2001)

perhaps Grond...we shall see. (This would involve possibly quite uncomfortable proofs of alegiance etc. you realize?)


----------



## TGC (Nov 21, 2001)

Sauron
Mostly because he is the most powerfull. And i would slay the woman before she got a chance to speak her mind, and i would then probobly win the war.


----------



## Talierin (Nov 21, 2001)

Welcome TGC!


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Nov 21, 2001)

Yes, a great big Tolkien forum welcome to TGC!


----------



## Aerin (Nov 21, 2001)

Welcome to the Forum!

Uck, now this thread is going to devolve into a fight about the rights of women... 

I've been thinking, I might actually want to be Gandalf. Gandalf was so wise, and powerful, yet humble. He had 'friends in high places' so to speak.  
But if I absolutely had to be a girl, then it would still be Eowyn. Or maybe Arwen, as she is in the movie.. *ducks quickly to avoid hurled insults and rotten fruit from the other members of the board..  *


----------



## TGC (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks everyone for the welcoming, heh

just wondering Aerin, how come it will devolve into a fight about the rights of women? heh


----------



## Telchar (Nov 22, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum TGC!


----------



## TGC (Nov 22, 2001)

thanks


----------



## Walter (Nov 28, 2001)

My choice would be Smeagol, Treebeard or Faramir.


----------



## TGC (Nov 29, 2001)

why as treebeard?


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 30, 2001)

Why not? One of the oldest living creatures of Arda, destroyer of Isengard, savior of Merry and Pippin, guardian of the trees... and a fun personality to boot.


----------



## squee (Nov 30, 2001)

I would want to be a hobbit.


----------



## squee (Nov 30, 2001)

Does any one play AD&D(Advanced Dungeons and Dragons)?


----------



## LOTRF (Dec 1, 2001)

what is dungeons and dragons???? I have heard the name before but is it? is it a video game??


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 1, 2001)

In some of it's forms. True D&D, though, is a good old-fashioned role-playing game-- y'know, sitting around the table with six other people for four hours eating junk food. It's tremendously enjoyable.


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Dec 1, 2001)

I'd like to be Elrond ... but not the lay-low hide-out-in-Rivendell Elrond ... I'd muster what warriors remained in Rivendell, see if any would join from Lorien, and march against Mordor with Gandalf and Aragorn to rid Middle-Earth of Sauron once and for all. Even if Frodo utterly failed and Sauron regained the ring ... remember, it was taken from him once before by force during the War of the Last Alliance. It'd be cool for Elrond to avenge the fall of Gil-Galad.


----------



## TGC (Dec 3, 2001)

I sometimes play AD&D but its a very complicated and difficult game. Is there a Lord of the Rings AD&D version?


----------



## Tulidian (Dec 3, 2001)

I think I would be Gandalf. Or Saruman before he was corrupt, because he was the leader of the council.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Underhill _
> *I'd like to be Elrond ... but not the lay-low hide-out-in-Rivendell Elrond ... I'd muster what warriors remained in Rivendell, see if any would join from Lorien, and march against Mordor with Gandalf and Aragorn to rid Middle-Earth of Sauron once and for all. Even if Frodo utterly failed and Sauron regained the ring ... remember, it was taken from him once before by force during the War of the Last Alliance. It'd be cool for Elrond to avenge the fall of Gil-Galad. *



Hmmm, Feanor tried something similar under somewhat different circumstances... Elrond, luckily, learned what Feanor could not -- Hubris gains you very little in the face of overwhelming odds.


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Dec 5, 2001)

Ahhh ... but Feanor was the leader of his rebellion against the wishes of the Valar. Elrond would merely have been helping his friends in a quest which was already under way and sanctioned by the Valar.


----------



## Elendil (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOTRF _
> *what is dungeons and dragons???? I have heard the name before but is it? is it a video game?? *



Argghhhhh...!

Dungeons and Dragons was (is) the first fantasy role playing game. Computer games, even the best, can't compare to the reality approached by role playing games. There were military strategy games before D&D, but in the 1970's some gamers created a role playing game based on Lord of the Rings. It consisted of a few slim books in a box. They go for big bucks on Ebay. There were Orcs and Halflings, Humans and Elves, Sourcerers and Fighters, etc.

It was so popular that there were many imitations. Science Fiction role playing games were also modeled on D&D (Star Wars etc). There was also a "Lord of the Rings" role playing game as I recall. But D&D was the first.

The third edition of Dungeons and Dragons is no longer called "Advanced." There is now one system.

Here's a link for you:
Dungeons and Dragons

The free "Fast-Play Game" gives a good taste of what the game is like.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 5, 2001)

D&D rocks... I'm into world-wide campaigns and such. My largest obsession, besides Tolkien, of course.


----------



## Grond (Dec 5, 2001)

I never got into the D&D craze. I did, however, love to play a game very similar called Tunnels and Trolls. Anybody else fool around with that one?

Of course, I currently am into the Diablo II Expansion Set, Lord of Destruction. Am working through Nightmare level with my second character, a Paladin.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 6, 2001)

I could never get into Diablo... though I have both of them (but neither of the expansions). I find it rather boring, but somewhat entertaining after having spend so much time playing Baldur's Gate 2 that I can't stand to hear the theme music any more.


----------



## Lord_Dracona (Dec 9, 2001)

*who id be.*

If I could be any character from the book, I would be an elf of my own name, Lord Dracona, Lord of the dragons, and a decendent of The Old Race Of Dragons! For more information on Lord Dracona, message me! For he is a start to a story, and every body needs a sart, even if it is one such as this: "In a hole, there lived a hobbit." The first line in The Hobbit.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Underhill _
> *Ahhh ... but Feanor was the leader of his rebellion against the wishes of the Valar. Elrond would merely have been helping his friends in a quest which was already under way and sanctioned by the Valar. *



I dig that Elrond's motives would have been noble, but it is difficult to really know just what the Valar were sanctioning or not sanctioning. After all, the Valar might have strongly disagreed with the notion of vengeance as a motivation... we can't be too certain!

In any case, the hubris would have arisen from the fact that he was foolish enough to try to avenge Gil-Galad in the face of overwhelming force rather than wisely wait for the ring to be found and for a fool -- errrr... hero like Frodo to come along and volunteer to toss it.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: who id be.*



> _Originally posted by Lord_Dracona _
> *If I could be any character from the book, I would be an elf of my own name, Lord Dracona, Lord of the dragons, and a decendent of The Old Race Of Dragons! For more information on Lord Dracona, message me! For he is a start to a story, and every body needs a sart, even if it is one such as this: "In a hole, there lived a hobbit." The first line in The Hobbit. *



Hail, lad, and well met!


----------



## syongstar (Dec 11, 2001)

*imagine*

I don't have to imagine being an Ainur of Illuvater because I have always sought knowledge and have been a philisopher for quite a while


----------



## holimac (Dec 13, 2001)

*who I'd be in the story*

Hmmm, this is really interesting. I guess the tendency to prefer the strong/valiant/wise = hero characters (like Aragorn, Gandalf, Faramir and even Pippin and Merry as an after thought) is strong. But ppl like that don't really come into being out of wishful thinking. If destiny had its way, I'd probably be closer to Bilbo or even Frodo and that's if I'm lucky.

But wouldn't it be great to be one of the Ent's!? or even Tom Bombadil!! YEAH TOM RULES


----------



## Halasían (Dec 17, 2001)

I would have to say out of the main characters, I would want to be Faramir because he marries the womanI love.. Eowyn!  

Really, I always thought myself Halbarad, or maybe one of the other couple dozen Rangers who rode (without Arwen) to meet Aragorn after Helms Deep and go through the Paths of the Dead.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 17, 2001)

EOMER EOMER LOL SO HE GETS TO MARRY LOTHIRIEL LOL
AND SO HE IS THE KING OF ROHAN

thats my first one i would like
my second would like to be Aldarion and i would spend more time with Erendis then the sea for i feel sorry that Erendis never had the love of Aldarion any more once the sea took him away

Then i would also like to be Legolas he is so freindly


----------



## Noniloa (Dec 28, 2001)

Legolas, definately. He's the best, even if he is a guy.... maybe a female version then.


----------



## Snaga (Dec 29, 2001)

Merry and Pippin seem very happy at the end but a lot of the other characters don't. The Elves see the fading of everything wrought by the 3, Sam loses Frodo, Frodo can't find peace...

Aragorn realises his dream and is happy too so maybe him but he always seemed too remote and not very sociable.

I guess I would go for Merry or Pippin. If I made friends with some Ents who could give me a drink to make me a little bit taller I think I would be pleased!


----------



## Atticus (Jan 6, 2002)

Beren. 
Tuor. 
Turin. 
Hurin. 
Elrond. 
Samwise. 
Feanor (Just to see the Silmarils.)
Aule
Huan
Ulmo
Earendil 
Isildur
Cirdan

So many more....


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Atticus _
> *Beren.
> Tuor.
> Turin.
> ...







Gothmog (kill feanor greedy @#$%)
Huan (see light of valinor and to watch sauron squirm as you had him trapped)
Turgon (see the light of Gondolin)
Turin (kill Gluraung )
Hurin (for his bravery)
Gandalf (for thesatisfaction of overcoming sauron)
Cirdan (to see every age the world has seen)
Galadriel, Luthien, Ani and Arwen (for their beauty inside and out)
Glorfindel (killer of gothmog)
Fingolfin (4 kegness)
Melian (4 council)
Finarfin (4 common sense)

and iluvitar for being god, creater, king whatever you want him to be


----------



## Woo (Jan 19, 2002)

Id have to be Sauron or Melkor!
Melkor becaue he was the greatest of all the seven and not even Manwe was greater than him in the beginning.
it took all the valar and the inhabitants of arda to finally get rid of him at the end of second age.
Sauron because will he has such great cunning and malice and knows exactly when and where to use it and besides he killed the Gil galad and Elendil ha ha ha (evil laugh).
The inhabitants of the first age were fortunate that Sauron was not as powerful as Melkor!


----------



## Grond (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woo _
> *...it took all the valar and the inhabitants of arda to finally get rid of him at the end of second age. *


Welcome to the forum Woo. I hate to greet you by pointing out an error in your post but Melkor was vanquished at the end of the First Age. The end of the Second Age occurred when Sauron was vanquished by Gil-galad and Elendil. The rest of your post is correct and I would have been your weapon of choice had you been the mean and cruel Melkor!


----------



## Woo (Jan 22, 2002)

yeah i know second age! i must have been drunk to post that but however u have no choice in the matter of choice of weapon for i am Woo, The One AND I HAVE SPOKEN!! Behold!!


----------



## Wood Elf (Feb 10, 2002)

I'd be a wood-elf, like Legolas.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 11, 2002)

i would be a plain old hobbit, living in the southfarthing of the shire, not going on any adventures, smoking the best pipe-weed in middle earth!


----------



## Ged (Feb 15, 2002)

*First choice:*

Faramir: noble, gentle-hearted, a true leader loved by his men, stern when needed, one who "no Rider of the Mark would outmatch in battle".

*Second choice:*

Samwise the brave! see article below:

www.canada.com/edmonton/edmontonjournal/story.asp?id={2AD29BCC-9B50-4632-B3AD-F31A624E9185}



(URL doesn't parse properly, cut and paste whole line)


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 19, 2002)

Welcome woo.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ged _
> *First choice:
> 
> Faramir: noble, gentle-hearted, a true leader loved by his men, stern when needed, one who "no Rider of the Mark would outmatch in battle".
> ...



Ahh Eomer no Prince of Ithilien could out match him in battle.


----------



## AElfwine (Mar 27, 2002)

I would have wanted to be Gandalf. If I were Gandalf, I would have stuck by Frodo's side all the way from Bag End to Moria, since, after all, he does wear the fate of the world around his neck.


----------



## Chymaera (Apr 4, 2002)

Eu or Manwe (if you want power and control go to the top )

Or just a plain old Hobbiton Hobbit (with just a distant relationship with those darn Tooks)

Beer, Smoke and Hot water; Luxury


----------



## Bilbo_Baggins (Apr 4, 2002)

This may seem strange but i would be Sam. He is about the only one that hasn't thought about using the Ring. He is also very faithful to all of his friends, and he is never scared if Frodo is with him.


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 9, 2002)

I would want to be Legolas because in the filmhe has a really good part to play and he is really good looking.


----------



## Taran (Apr 9, 2002)

Hmm, this one's a toughie.

Are there any bards in ME? No, I don't mean Bard from the Hobbit, I mean bards. I don't remember any, but if there were, I'd be one. I love bards.

If there aren't, then...Aragorn? Just so I'd have Arwen  
Or Faramir, just so I'd have Eowyn  
Just kidding. 

Ulmo. That would be SOO cool!


----------



## Camille (Apr 10, 2002)

Well I have no doubt I would like to be eowyn, she is such a great character, valiant and strong!! but also I would like to be elbereth or Yavanna, because they were wise and powerful and they made the most beatiful things in Arda: the Stars and the Trees.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 20, 2002)

Legolas.


----------



## Elessar33 (Apr 25, 2002)

I was thinking maybe I'd be one of the eagles. (The eagles always show up when you need them, they can see everything)...and i would just fly and fly and fly, soaking up all the majesty of Arda. And if i couldn't be one, then i better be someone who gets the chance to fly somewhere with one, because that would rock my world.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 25, 2002)

I'd like to be Legolas and do the exact same things he did.


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

/--------- i wont need to post who i would be as u can all guess
\---------


----------



## TheFool (May 4, 2002)

Cirdan the shipwright: lazing in a deck chair on the beach while everyone else does the hard work, eating an ice-cream..."here, gandalf old boy, take this ring"...


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

i would do what bombadill did in the book definently. and maybe i would have gone to the council of elrond like he didnt in the book


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 25, 2002)

Wow tough question. Too many.
Well, Pippin,Frodo,Eowyn, or Arwen
Most people say I am a lot like all those. They also say I'm a lot like Gandalf but I don't know that I would want to be him.
I want to go on an adventure so to be any but Arwen but then I love Rivendell so much I'd like it there too. 
But I think I would be on an adventure mosty. One with war and fighting. (DON'T ASK)


----------

